# Full Moon



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey all catfisherman,
Been told not to flathead fish during full moon week.
Have you caught flat heads during full moon. If you have, were they caught 
near spawning time.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If memory serves me right last weekend was a full moon.
I figure it must have been a catfish genius with years of fishing experience to back up the claim that flatheads will not bite during the full moon.

This is the smaller of the 43 and 49 I caught Saturday night. It was cloudy and the moon was obscured from the water till about 3 AM. Caught the 43 at 3:05 and the 49 at 3:45 after the clouds cleared off and the moon shone as bright as could be.










Kayla only fought a flathead 15 minutes on Friday night before it came unhooked.

I have 6 years worth of detailed records of flathead trips which indicate that moon phase has no effect on the flathead behavior. Unfortunately none of the other factors seem to have dramatic effects that can atribute to flathead feeding.

Whatever spurs flathead feeding does so over an extended area. I compare results with other catmen and find that when flathead feed hard in the Muskingum river the also feed in the Ohio River and Piedmont lake as well. Closer comparisons find that they turn on to feed within an hour or so of the same times.

Maybe you can check with the guy who told you flathead don't feed on the full moon and let us know when he says to fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't argue with katfish, as he probably know better than any of us. I think he's right on when he says moon phases don't have alot to do with cattin. I always prefer "New Moon" aka pitch black, but have caught cats on full moon nights also. I believe it has more to do with "Cycles" and all animals run on some type of cycle. Figuring them out is the problem  CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

3 am hummm...I usually dont fish that late..When night fishing most of my Flats have come between 10pm and midnight, and then it shuts down, I usually quit by 2am.


----------

